# Filleting tilapia



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Filleting tilapia. Scale and leave the skin on like bluegill or remove the skin like bass and crappie?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Remove the skin. They are often "deep skinned" for market.


----------

